# 2009 jk with 7'6" fisher HT



## sld92e_23




----------



## novawagonmaster

Nice rig!

Any plowing upgrades, or just a blade?


----------



## sld92e_23

thanks...well, I ordered a front timbren kit..because the blade sits low after the sag of it up...it carries it well, but if you angle it...it hits the ground on bumps etc... so this friday a 3" lift is going to be installed...Im just not sure if i should use both or just the lift



novawagonmaster;1890883 said:


> Nice rig!
> 
> Any plowing upgrades, or just a blade?


----------



## ken643

Very nice, looks good!! But yes it needs something in the front end. i used the Timbrens. Good luck with the setupThumbs Up


----------



## sld92e_23

thx...and yeah im going to use the timbrens along with the 3" lift....



ken643;1894530 said:


> Very nice, looks good!! But yes it needs something in the front end. i used the Timbrens. Good luck with the setupThumbs Up


----------



## sld92e_23

here it is with timbrens installed, 2.5" lift, and new 35" cooper stt tires..new fisher ht plow


----------



## 3bladz

Right on! Nice rig.


----------



## sld92e_23

thanks!! it tok a while to figure out what setup i wanted...but Im def pleased with the result...we just need some actual snow here in Boston now



3bladz;1928845 said:


> Right on! Nice rig.


----------



## theplowmeister

Did you change your dif gears or just put on bigger tires thereby lowering your finale drive numbers.


----------



## sld92e_23

I didnt re gear...however, I installed a superchips flashpaq and that helps because i can change the tire size to 35" and it shifts nicely...I live in Boston..so im only occasionally on the highway anyway...



theplowmeister;1929204 said:


> Did you change your dif gears or just put on bigger tires thereby lowering your finale drive numbers.


----------



## novawagonmaster

Highway is not an issue at all. You gave up some low end grunt.


----------



## RJL

Looks great. Even after the lift you still needed the timberens? What lift did you get? I'm asking because I'm seriously thinking of putting a 2.5 on our 2010 JKUR and a plow.


----------



## EHoward19

Nice Setup


----------



## sld92e_23

i already had purchased the timbren kit , so i used it...prob dont need it on there now....I just but a rough country 2.5 BB lift ( spacers kit) on mine..added a front and rear adjustable track bar from jks and I just ordred a dual fox steering stabilizer setup as well...



RJL;1930425 said:


> Looks great. Even after the lift you still needed the timberens? What lift did you get? I'm asking because I'm seriously thinking of putting a 2.5 on our 2010 JKUR and a plow.


----------



## sld92e_23

thanks ....i looked through a lot of jeep pics to see what i wanted etc...



EHoward19;1932893 said:


> Nice Setup


----------



## sld92e_23

its true...it isnt the fastest by any means..but after its rolling, it seems like i changed nothing



novawagonmaster;1929983 said:


> Highway is not an issue at all. You gave up some low end grunt.


----------



## brad11ny

Very Nice! I'm sure it's getting some use today. How do you like the HT?


----------



## dt5150

sld92e_23;1929039 said:


> we just need some actual snow here in Boston now


you were sayin...? xysport


----------



## bschurr

dt5150;1941161 said:


> you were sayin...? xysport


^^ Truth

How did you make out sld92e_23 ??


----------



## Allagash

Great looking Jeep. It's amazing what a small lift and some some beefier (than stock) looking tires will do to the look of a Jeep!


----------



## mrgarciainc

Looks great. Just picked up a JK with a plow on it. No lift on it though. I want to add one. I have some spare JK rims that I will put snow tires on, still looking for the right size. But after seeing yours, I think the 2.5" lift is just right. Any other lift kits anyone recommends for a 2 door JK for plowing.


----------



## willyswagon

Did you use the standard Timbren(JFTJ) or did you order the Timbren with a spacer to allow for the lift?
I have the Old Man Emu HD front coils so I'm trying to decide which way to go.


----------



## ken643

Jeep looks great!!, On my 2012 with the weight of the Warn powerplant winch, the winch mounting plate and the Fisher plow frame. The Timbrens were not enough, it still dipped a little in the front. So I had Rubicon Express 1.75 spring spacers put in the front. Now its perfectly level.


----------

